# Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn



## Trainer (22. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte über Ostern auf Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln. Da ich auch ein Anfänger in diesem Bereich bin kenne ich mich mit Angelplätzen nicht aus. Ich hoffe mir kann einer oder auch mehrere Tipps geben. Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
Danke schon einmal im vorraus.
mfg


----------



## Klaus S. (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Guck mal unter www.Fehmarn-Angler.net


----------



## boot (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin ,unter der Fehmarn Brücke fängt man gut.
Lg


----------



## Trainer (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Danke für den Tip, aber hier sind keine neuen Beiträge für Angelplätze zum Brandungsangeln. Ich würde mich über aktuelle Gute Angelplätze freuen.
Vielleicht kann ich noch andere Tips bekommen.


----------



## Ted (22. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Unter der Brücke würde ich nur vom Boot aus fischen. Ich würde wenn du vor Ort bist einfach zu Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhfen fahren. Die wissen immer wo was geht und haben super Tips. Und deine Würmer bekommst du dort auch etwas günstiger als auf der Insel ;-)
Und sonst schau Dir mal die Bücher von der Rapsbande an!
Wenn cih auf Fehmarn bin gehe ich immer gern an der Ostmole oder am Strand von Altenteil fischen. Wenn du nicht weit werfen willst oder kannst, ist der Fehmarn Sund auch immer ein versuch wert.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin .

Grundsätzlich ist die ganze Insel ein guter Angelplatz,

achte auf den Wind und die Strömung und ob Tiefes Wasser für 

dich in Wurfweite ist am Angeltag.

Und wenn du dann immer noch Fragen hast 

Baltic Kölln und Fehmarn-Tackle sind immer bereit dir am 

betreffenden Tag einen guten Platz zu sagen.

Es gibt auch einige gute Bücher zum bsp von der Rapsbande.





Gruss Jochen


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin,
hier hast Du mal die geläufigsten Angelplätze auf Fehmarn.

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/...5-Tage-bestes-Angeln-Die-zehn-besten-Straende

Je nach Windstärke und Windrichtung ist da für jedes Wetter was dabei. 
Meine Lieblingsecken sind Niobe, Marienleuchte und Katharinenhof.|wavey:


----------



## großdorsch 1 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

hi
das hängt einmal davon ab was du lieber fangen magst(dorsch oder platten) und von wo der wind mit was für eine stärke kommt.
ich fahre auch über ostern hoch und werde dann schauen von wo der wind kommt. der sund ist immer für schöne plattfische und dorsche gut,nur ist da oft eine starke strömung mit soviel kraut im wasser das es unmöglich ist zu fischen.
bei fehmarn tackel bekommst du die besten würmer und die mitarbeiter sind echt komoetent,egal ob brandungsangeln oder meerforellenfischen.


----------



## looser-olly (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

moin Trainer #h,

 also als Anfänger Ostern auf der Insel ,

 wird es leider SEHR schwer sein dort fische zu fangen #q!!

 ist eigentlich EGAL an welchen strand auf welchen platz du sitzt , ich möchte fast behaupten ,nen dorsch zu fangen ist  meiner Meinung nach FAST  unmöglich ,weil auf der Insel so gut wie nichts geht - noch nicht !!
 zum fischen würde ich die Insel verlassen ,  und lieber weissenhaus oder dazendorf auf suchen , dort sind die 
 chancen wessentlich höher nen fisch zu fangen !!!!!
 SORRY , iss leider so , kannst mir glauben !!!!
 ach , eins noch , am freitag findet eine Veranstaltung statt in weissenhaus und dazendorf , vielleicht hast lust dort mal zu schauen , und den ein oder anderen tip zu holen ,oder abzuschauen . ich werde dort auch fischen , bei intresse , frag einfach nach OLLY , die schicken dich dann zu mir !!
 ich wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub auf der Insel #6!!!!!!!!


 gruss olly.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin Trainer,

schau mal hier:

http://www.broesel-online.de/strand.htm

Zur Zeit wird sehr gut Plattfisch in Weißenhaus und Dazendorf gefangen, sogar relativ unabhängig von der Windrichtung. An beiden Strecken ist die Wurfentfernung auch anfängergeeignet. Ich weiß, das ist nicht auf Fehmarn, aber dicht bei. Auf ganz Fehmarn selbst wird derzeit, zumindest nach meinen Informationen, (noch) nicht so gut gefangen.
Ich habe in Dazendorf letzten Sonntag sehr gut auf der Entfernung 50 - 80 Meter gefangen. Von 18.00 bis 01:30 Uhr 27 Butt und zwei Dorsch... Im Hellen war tote Hose.

Nehmt nicht zu große Haken, Größe 4, maximal 2, da die Plattfische recht kleine Mäuler haben und recht zögerlich bei der Köderaufnahme waren. Bei einem Biss unbedingt einige Minuten Zeit geben, viele Bisse habe ich Anfangs nicht verwandeln können, weil ich nicht geduldig war.

Unbedingt Seeringelwürmer mitnehmen, solo oder als Kombi mit einem  Wattwurm läuft besser zu dieser Jahreszeit als Wattis solo.

Viel Spaß und dickes Petri Heil,

Carsten


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ach ja,

Ostern wird an der Sundbrücke wahrscheinlich die Hölle los sein, da steht man dann mit z.T. recht unfreundlichen Leuten wie beim Heringsangeln dicht an dicht. Und sooo gut wird da auch meist nicht gefangen. 

Wenn auf Fehmarn, dann kann ich die Strände im Norden auf Plattfisch empfehlen: Niobe und Altenteil sind weitläufig, da findet man immer ein nettes Plätzchen. 

Es sind von Sa. bis Mo. starke südliche Winde vorausgesagt, da stellt Euch mal als Anfänger nicht gleich im Süden voll in den Wind. 

Bei den voraussgesagten Bedingungen geht in der Regel eine gute Strömung durch den Belt und das sollte an den genannten Stellen im Norden schon einige Platten an den Haken bringen. 

Wenn Ihr mutig seid: Freitagabend ist Nordwest 4-5 angesagt, da habt Ihr an den empfohlenen Stränden auf dem Festland und im Norden Fehmarn auflandigen Wind. Mit dem passenden Gerät sind das sehr vielversprechende Bedingungen, aber sicher auch schon eine Herausforderung als Anfänger.

LG C.


----------



## Dorschoffi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Petri NaturalBornFisher zu der tollen Strecke.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Platten schon küchentauglich sind oder eher noch recht mager. Wollte demnächst auch einen Brandungsversuch starten.
Gruß, Dorschoffi.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (24. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ich War selbst überrascht, aber der milde Winter hat den Platten wohl nicht so zugesetzt. Sicher nicht so schön wie im Herbst, aber die meisten waren in guter Verfassung. Einige Fische über 40 waren sehr schlank, der Großteil lag um 30 und waren gut.

C.


----------



## doc040 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin,heißt  brandungsangeln, also da wird in der Brandung  geangelt. Südwind bedeutet Flügge. Ablandig bedeutet meist weit werfen.


----------



## Trainer (24. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich erstmal bei Euch allen bedanken für die vielen Tips. Ich werde wohl nach Dazendorf zum Brandangeln fahren das hat sich sehr vielversprechend angehört und so werde ich dort mal mein Glück versuchen.

mfg
Trainer


----------



## petripohl (25. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Ich War selbst überrascht, aber der milde Winter hat den Platten wohl nicht so zugesetzt. Sicher nicht so schön wie im Herbst, aber die meisten waren in guter Verfassung. Einige Fische über 40 waren sehr schlank, der Großteil lag um 30 und waren gut.
> 
> C.



Moin Natural...Petri zum Fang
Ich war einen Tag vorher auch erfolgreich...fand die Platten aber noch nicht soooo toll vom Fleisch her. Große Platten über 40 sind nach meiner Meinung kaum zu verwenden...die kleineren werden langsam besser. Im vergleich zu vor 4 Wochen sind sie natürlich schon wieder recht gut im Futter.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Trainer (25. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ich bin es nochmal, ich war gerade in Dazendorf nur zum schauen. Dort war der Bär los, sehr viele Angler unterwegs. Ich war knapp 2Std dort habe aber keinen Fisch gesehen. Auch die Spinnfischer hatten nichts. Was meint ihr, Morgen soll es ablandigen Wind geben. Lohnt es sich dort hin zu fahren oder soll man einen anderen Platz aufsuchen. Wenn ja dann wo, ich kenne keine Brandungsplätze. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich noch Hilfe von euch.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Sehlendorf lief gestern einigermaßen. Bis zu 25 Fische, aber gibt bessere Tage. Dorsch war nicht vor Ort.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (26. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ich war gestern in Dazendorf. Soooo voll war es gar nicht.#6
Plattfisch lief gut, auch in guten Größen. Etwa die Hälfte habe ich aber wieder schwimmen lassen, da zu mager. 19 sind mit nach Hause gefahren. Dorsch = 0


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Sehr netter Abend gestern. Mit dem Dunkelwerden gings los mit den Platten. Toller Abend, reichlich Fisch. Ein Viertel waren bei mir Klieschen, nur wenige Platten ü. 40. Der Schnitt lag um 30 cm, die ersten 8 schwimmen seit zwei Stunden wieder im Magen von mir und meiner Familie. 

Hab Viel Spaß im Norden, 

Schade, dass wir uns gestern nicht getroffen haben. Oder warst du der Spaziergänger mit kleinem Hund?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Na ja, da ich überwiegend werktags angele, fand ich das Angleraufkommen schon volksfestartig. Aber meine Nachbarn links und rechts waren nette Kollegen. Ab 24 Uhr war ich dann auch wieder alleine am Strand, bis auf eine Truppe Weitentfernter Richtung Steilküste Heiligenhafen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*



Trainer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte über Ostern auf Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln. Da ich auch ein Anfänger in diesem Bereich bin kenne ich mich mit Angelplätzen nicht aus. Ich hoffe mir kann einer oder auch mehrere Tipps geben. Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
> Danke schon einmal im vorraus.
> mfg




Und, warst du erfolgreich?


----------



## großdorsch 1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

so bin auch wieder von Fehmarn zurück. dorsch war die ganze woche fehlanzeige,was aber wohl eigentlich an der gesamten ostseeküste dieses frühjahr der fall sein soll laut fischern und einheimischen.
plattfisch gab es an der ostmole,püttsee,niobe und im sund von handgross bis 45cm. wobei nur der freitag nachmittag bei strahlendem sonnenschein und wenig strömung in 3h 15 platte von 32-45cm sehr gut war. sonst sehr viele untermassige oder grade so um die 28-29cm. 
alles in allem hätte ich mal lieber mein pilkzeug mitnehmen sollen. ansonsten war es natürlich wieder sehr schön auf der insel.


----------



## kmd-m (6. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Bin nächste woche auf fehmarn,wolte mal nachfragen ob es dich lohnt ne spinrute mit zu nehmen um vom ufer aus zu angeln, bin in der nähe von burgstaarken


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin.

Ja Spinne lohnt zu dieser Zeit immer,sind Meefos unterwegs 

Und Dorsch geht auch .

An manchen Stränden sogar ohne Watbüx.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (7. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

...und Hornhecht könnte auch so langsam schon losgehen...


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

Gute Platte gibt es auch an der Huk von Westermarkelsdorf. Neben Flundern fängt man da auch schöne Klieschen. Nur man muß da viel laufen und laufen und laufen.......


----------



## kmd-m (8. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

bin bei burgstaarken. ohne watthose will von Ufer mit der spinrute los


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Suche einen guten Angelplatz zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn*

wenn du mobil bist,dann kannst du eigentlich jeden beliebigen strand auf der insel befischen. strände wo du keine wathose brauchst oder auf grund des tiefen wassers eh nicht rein kannst gibt es einige. und wenn man mal vom südstrand absieht kannst du überal gut auf mefo angeln. hervor zu heben sind jetzt im frühjahr ganz klar die westküste da sich dort das wasser am schnellsten erwärmt. ebenso die bereiche südwestküste bis zum wulfener hals.


----------

